# ADA Gallery closed this weekend....



## Tom (11 Mar 2011)

Seems like a rather casual notice on the adana website. How hard was Niigata hit does anyone know?


----------



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2011)

I know the north was hit worse...

My thoughts are with all those that are suffering as a result of another natural disaster.  We complain about the weather over here, but it's times like this when I realise we are very lucky.


----------



## Nelson (11 Mar 2011)

had two quakes there about 2-3 hours ago.....6.7 magnitude.
and landslides.


----------



## Tom (11 Mar 2011)

I've just seen the news showing the film of the tsunami coming in - it's huge. Was listening to the radio earlier with reports of 10 dead, but now the conservative estimate is over 1000 which isn't surprising seeing the scale of it all.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Mar 2011)

ADA have said that the only problems they have had is a little 'spilt water'. - as the ada tanks and cabinets are built to endure situations like earthquakes. 

- how true that is i dont know, i would rather buy a tank knowing it is built to take me crashing around in it and moving objects than it being shaken around buy a quite rare earthquake that doesnt happen in every country. failed 'advertising/propaganda' here.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2011)

From ADA USA - 



> We have received many emails and messages today from concerned customers about Aqua Design Amano HQ in Niigata, Japan after the earthquake strike. We would like you all to know that everyone at ADA is okay! They reported only "a few drops of water" as a result of the earthquake. Fortunately all of the aquariums and stands built by ADA are designed to be resistant to earthquake tremors, resulting in no damage.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> My thoughts are with all those that are suffering as a result of another natural disaster.  We complain about the weather over here, but it's times like this when I realise we are very lucky.



I hear that, boring is good sometimes. Rain is about the only thing we have to worry out in the UK.

Sam


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Mar 2011)

Strange thing is that we do not know if any damage caused by the morning earthquake under Niigata. Hopefully not.
However i also got an email from ADA this morning. - This was a few hours after the local earthquake:



> It was scary and terrible!!! :'( After the yesterday's earthquake, the water in the tank jumped out the gallery was flooded.
> We decided to close the gallery for the weekend. We still have been having quite few aftershocks but luckily are all OK, but it is a serious disaster in many of the places in Japan.
> We expect it will take a long time to get back to normal life.


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2011)

The thing that's annoyed me most about the Japan coverage is how people over here are making it personal by saying how "terrified" they are or trying to make it about their non-turmoil at knowing it happened and seeing pictures of it. We live in Britain, we're safe, this isn't about you and never was, you should never have been asked as part of the "news" coverage, opinion isn't news, show some empathy at least, one woman I saw on BBC didn't even say how devastating it must be to the people actually involved, she was more interested in saying how devastated she was at seeing the footage while eating her breakfast and scared about the same thing happening to her. 

My thoughts are with those who have lost loved ones and those who've lost everything.


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Mar 2011)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/0 ... japan.html

some great resolution brilliant photos which gives back a bit of the shocking moments.


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Mar 2011)

not sure you guys seen this. before and after aerial shots

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan ... eafter.htm


----------



## Themuleous (14 Mar 2011)

A stark contrast.


----------

